# Craftsman Garage door car remote won t work, new battery and remote.



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My guess is you are off frequency. The remote has to match that of your opener. There should be a sequence to match the remote to the opener. It may take you awhile.


----------



## William Cook (Jan 16, 2012)

It has a learn button on opener. It says to hold car remote button down, then push learn button on opener till orange light flashes. Done this but orange light just goes out and no fleshes. In about 5 secs.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your are trying to race a learning curve.


----------



## William Cook (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I held button for ten min. Still doesn t work!! I m thinking circuit board is shot!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Bill,
try pushing the learn code button first. Light should start flashing. Then press you remote button once or twice till you get a reaction from the opener. If that doesn't work, your remote may be bad. Try another remote. Also, if you have a wall station that has a lockout button on it, make sure you haven't locked out the remotes. The button should have a little lock icon next to it. It locks out the radio frequencies but still lets the wall station button work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

You have both a new remote and battery, are you sure you got the right remote? 

The rolling code technology has changed multiple times, you need the correct remote to work with your opener. 
You determine the correct remote by the color of the learn button on your opener. 
Need to know the color of your learn button, and the button color of your remote.


----------

